# Repurposing Floppy Disc Containers



## Dannyalcatraz (Mar 22, 2008)

I am loathe to throw out perfectly good containers of any kind, but I'm also a pack rat who is currently in a cycle of "simplification"- read "throwing out things I don't need."

I'm getting rid of a bunch of my old Mac software on 3.5" floppies because no machine I'm planning to ever use again can run them.  Everything is some variety of CD/CD-ROM/DVD/DVD-ROM now.  However, I have all kinds of storage containers for them, all varieties of nearly indestructable plastic in sizes that store from 10 to 100+ discs.

Anyone out there have any ideas about alternative uses for these things or is consignment to the trash (or recycler, if I can find one) the only realistic option?


----------



## frankthedm (Mar 25, 2008)

cases for minis? [see sig]


----------



## noffham (Mar 29, 2008)

You could probably store treasure, item, or equipment cards in them.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Mar 29, 2008)

A hamster casket?


----------



## Aurora (Mar 29, 2008)

Planters that say "ode to the floppy disc". Give them as presents for Christmas.


----------



## Merkuri (Mar 29, 2008)

Dice containers?  Paperclip holder?  Pencil case?  Odd-looking and non-waterproof vase for fake flowers?

I think I'd really need to see these containers you're talking about.  You could probably use them as storage for other things, but without actually seeing them I don't have a good idea of how big they are (giving me a number of floppies they can hold won't help) or what shape or how they open, etc.

Can you find a picture online of what they're similar to?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Mar 31, 2008)

Thanks for all the suggestions, so far.

(Except hamster casket- I gave up on hamsters long ago.  Still, it could be a good name for a humorous quasi-Goth neo-New Wave band, I suppose. * "Now, live and in concert... HAAAMSTERRRRRR......CAAAAAASKET!"*)

I can't do a photo, unfortunately.

For the main storage ones, imagine, if you will, a beige plastic case as long as your forearm with a cross section slightly larger than a 3.5 floppy.  A pullout drawer runs its entire length, and could be completely removed.

The smaller, portable ones are white and hold only 10 floppies, and have a clear, hinged lid.  I suppose they'd be decent for a small "travelling" set of dice.

The smallest is a blue plastic one that holds 6 3.5s...I suppose that one is a complete waste.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Mar 31, 2008)

Be thankful that I didn't post my original horrid idea which would have most likely been tossed into the moderator bin.

Main Storage: Build a frame and nail them to it and you got yourself a mini cabinet for knickknacks and/or contraband.

Small one:  1) If you smoke a case for cloves, cigarettes, etc.  2) A snuff box. 3) Paint it, add a mirror, talcom powder, and a powder puff.  Vala you got a computer-geek-girl compact!


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Mar 31, 2008)

Interesting suggestions...

As for the smalls, though- I don't smoke or do anything like that...and, unfortunately for me, I haven't had any gamer girls to hang out with for about 3 years or so.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Apr 8, 2008)

I stumbled upon a use for the mid-sized ones with the clear lids...

I'm using them to store my guitar strings!  They're a lot easier to find and harder to lose behind the furniture than individually wrapped paper-thin packets of wire.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Apr 17, 2008)

Dice box?


----------



## Random Axe (Apr 18, 2008)

Depending on how many you collect, it might be a good box to hold various business cards, from contacts or friends (past businesses or jobs, that is!).

A pencil box for your desk.

YOUR OWN business card holder.


----------

